# My Tank CYCLED!!!!



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey guys, both my amonia and Nitrites finally hit zero tonight, and I want to thank everyone for coaching me through this... It was challenging but I think I gained a lot by waiting out the process and doing it through the pure amonia fishless process....Anyway, what do I do now, should I do an 80 percent water change? Also let's start talking about stocking my tank....55 Gallons...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

55 gallons, what kinda lights, just fish or doing corals? yes do a water change, maybe not 80% more like 50, that was the longest wait of your life, but dont get jumpy now, be patient with this hobby and you will be rewarded.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*My tank*

I've got what look like two 18 inch flourescents that came with the tank. I'd be willing to add LED's. I think I'll just do fish however, I may like to add a coral or two in the future. I'm using live sand/crushed coral mix right now as substrate. Anyway, i'm not going to rush ahead don't worry, I wouldn't want to mess anything up. Can I add some Corals at some point in the future...Right now i have 5 big pieces of white lava rock in there.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

before you add any coral, your gonna want to upgrade you lights, that can be pretty pricey too, but it depends on what type of coral you can add, if you really want to do that, you should keep that in mind as you stock it with fish, i would think you can add a fish now, maybe some snails and hermits, even a shrimp or too, are you wanting an aggresive tank? a nice happy community??


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Fish and Corals*

I think i'll probably just stick to fish for now. I guess i can always expand on the lights in the future. I am planning on tomorow to buy a fish and two snails and a shrimp. Then next week add another fish. I guess a peacful tank sounds good, maybe a little aggresive, I really can't decide, are there any pros and cons.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you want to save yourself a ton of hassle, set up another tank for quarantining your new fish. Every fish in the petshop IS carrying disease, and if you don't take care of it before putting those fish into your main tank, you'll have nothing but problems. Take a look through the past few month's worth of threads if you don't believe me; there's plenty of posts here from people who didn't quarantine and wound up sorely regretting it.

You can also get yourself an ultraviolet sterilizer unit and a skimmer with an ozonizer. These fight disease quite nicely without drugs or much effort on your part.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*I am going to do a ten gallon QT tank...*

I think I am going to plan on doing a ten gallon QT, even though room in my condo is getting hard to find, it seems like the righ thing to do. I imagine the UV Steralizer and the Skimmer probably don't replace the need for a QT tank? Also, should I put the UV steralizer on the QT tank or on the main tank? If I was only going to get one, either the steralizer or the Skimmer, what would the way to go be. Also, if you guys could plese direct me on how to setup this QT tank. That'd be great.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Trust me, QT is the best course of action. I was one who made the mistake of no QT and will never do so again


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the UV sterilizer can be put on either the qt or the main tank... I would put it on the qt. Basically it would erradicate most parasites that are on the fish with a series of freshwater/methaline blue baths, and that honkin sterilizer on that small of a tank.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

and after you get stocked up to where your happy, you can always move it over to your main tank when your done!


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*QT tank*

I'll probably get the Steralizer for the 10 gallon qt, so I have to cycle the damn CT tank too huh?...lol...Also I read i'll just put water from the main tank into the qt...and some of the substrate too...i can just buy a small filter for the 10 gallon..it's probably wellw orth the money.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Worth every penny.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you dont need the substrate. just have bare bottom, easier to clean too, put some pvc or other plastic decorations in it so the fish have somewhere to hide.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

exactly what level said... its better with bare bottom, meds don't get soaked up by porus crushed coral making it easier to dose.


----------

